# Need Regent 44" new blade belt number



## NTP (Sep 1, 2014)

Have a 44 inch Simplicity Regent that is going to need a new mower belt. The number for the belt under the hood is 1715674, however I can't find that number on any of the sites that sell after market belts with this number. Can some one provide me with the new replacement number? Thanks.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

try this link :
http://www.partstree.com/parts/?pn=1715674


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

It is probably because the part number has been changed. You might want to make note of the new number for your records. 

http://www.jackssmallengines.com/se...0761418589:c24nnqwh7co&cof=FORID:11&q=1715674


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Don't ya love it when they do that ??


----------



## NTP (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks for the reply. I was able to find the new part number with your help.


----------

